# 2004 GTO..6 speed manual or Automatic?



## IH2ton6cyl (Oct 18, 2004)

Hello,I am looking for feedback from 2004 GTO owners on the 6 speed manual or the Automatic transmission.I plan to very soon purchase a 2004 GTO and am undecided about whether to purchase one with a 6 speed or a automatic transmission.

Any feedback is appreciated.

Thanks
Phillip


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

It's a matter of personal preference and what your plans are and what you are used too. Both are good tranny's. If you don't mind shifting get the 6 speed.

I will be tramsfering to Alemeda from San Fran next month we need to get about 10 GTO's together and have a meet!

Max in California 415-510 codes.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I bought a '94 Z28 (LT1) in '93, had A4, was bored at times (daily driver)
got '02 SS Camaro in '01 with M6 (daily driver) really enjoyed it
so got the Mj6 in the GTO and woudn't have it any other way.

yeah, some days if I have to go in, out, through, the city, by the end of the day I'm tired of shifting, but I'm never bored.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*Automatic*

It's a personal choice, I test drove both, and both seemed OK to me. I live in the SF Bay Area, so I chose an automatic to try and save my aching left leg and nerves.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I went with the A4 too! I will add a high stall torque converter if the M6's start revving on me but on the freeway it's leaning back with the tunes in cruise control!

I sent you a PM IH2ton6cyl, I think both would be good cars.


----------



## HOT GOAT (Oct 5, 2004)

If money is not an issue, you might enjoy the auto more if you do a lot of town driving. Remember the Gas Guzzler tax on the Auto. The Guzzler goes to the IRS.


----------

